# does your dozer blade rotate?



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

I installed a Craftsman dozer blade on my GT5000 today and have a question. Behind the blade in the center is a large preinstalled bolt with large nut. The bolt/nut is over 1" wide, as I don't have any sockets/wrenches that will fit it. The bolt seems somewhat loose, allowing the entire blade to rotate vertically. Hence, when I push material, one side can easily ride up and over the material. In other words, the blade doesn't stay horizontal, but either side can tip up. (I'm not referring to angling the blade 30 degrees, like a snowplow, in order to allow material to slide off to one side.)

Is this by design? Or should the bolt/nut be tightened so that there is no rotation? In other words, I can go to the corner of the blade, lift it straight up, causing the blade to rotate, while the other side stays down. I would think that if I lifted up one side of the blade, the entire blade would lift up, just like it does when you pull back on the lift lever. (Or even better, lock down the entire blade so that neither side can rise up...)

I would just tighten the darned bolt and see what happens, but I don't have any tools that expand over 1". Hence I'd have to go out and buy two plumber's wrenches, and I'd hate to make the purchase only to find out the bolts are already tight and the play is by design.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tighten it up or else the spring for the latch will break. I learned this the hard way in the middle of a snow storm when the spring snapped. The directions make no point of tightening it but snug it down so you can just swivel the blade from left to right w/o any up and down movement.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Realist,

Please don't get a couple of plumbers wrenchs for this.... I suggest you get a couple of Crescent/Adjustable wrenches that will expand to a little more than 1" or one of those and a combination wrench for 1". Besure to measure the size or check the specs on the parts list. You don't wan't to "bugger" up the nut/bolt with the wrong tool for the job.

JMO

Greg


----------



## dave3 (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the same problem with my blade...but even with a couple of open end wrenches...I couldnt budge the sucker!...I guess its time for a breaker bar....


----------

